

Ask YC: talking to Navy docs about FOSS & healthcare IT in ~ 3 wks. Please comment on outline. - niels_olson
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_talk:Niels_Olson#Day_2:_Historical_and_current_development
I plan either two 30 minute sessions after morning report (so 0800 to 0830 two days), or 30 minutes one day, and a 1 hour lunch the next. What to add? What to remove? Semi-intentionally put more than necessary in timeline because I didn't really know what to &#60;i&#62;exclude&#60;/i&#62;, so whack away at it, please!
======
sanj
No reference to MUMPs or any of the work in the early 1970s at MIT and MGH?

That system underlies 80% of the existing hospital software and it had its
roots in OSS before it had a name! It is also the basis of VistA.

CHCS is the Navy system, it is about to go through an update cycle. It may be
open too.

This presentation needs WAY more meat about healthcare. It didn't all start
after the year 2000.

~~~
niels_olson
Prepared text here, started talking on my own and just using it for reference
toward the end.

<http://nielsolson.us/MilitaryFOSS/>

------
rms
Looks really good... how many days total do you have to speak?

